# Indiana Jones 5: Nachfolger für Harrison Ford kommt im Film vor



## Icetii (13. September 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Indiana Jones 5: Nachfolger für Harrison Ford kommt im Film vor* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Indiana Jones 5: Nachfolger für Harrison Ford kommt im Film vor*


----------



## DoctorWu-1701 (13. September 2021)

Wurde nicht schon im 4. Teil der Nachfolger eingeführt?
Und ich muss sagen, dass mir Shia LaBeouf jedenfalls lieber wäre, als der neue Plan.

Ich hab Lara Croft, es bedarf keinen keinen weiblichen Indiana Jones!
Zudem ist es nicht Möglich das Phoebe Waller-Bridge der Protagonist DER Reihe wird, da die Reihe "Indiana Jones" heißt.
Die Reihe ist also ohne Harrison Ford (Indiana) tot.


----------



## Cobar (13. September 2021)

Ich kann nur hoffen, dass sie das dann nicht weiterhin unter "Indiana Jones" vermarkten werden (was sie aber sowieso machen werden, weil es mehr Geld bringt). Das wäre ja wie eine He-Man Serie ohne He-Man. Moment, da war doch was...  War zwar in dem Fall nicht Disney, aber denen traue ich auch alles zu.


----------



## Matthias1981 (13. September 2021)

Gibt es 2025 eigentlich noch männliche Helden oder hat sich das dann erledigt? Bei 007 wird ja auch schon spekuliert.
Und: nahmen jetzt die Zahlen der weiblichen Zuschauer zu? Masters of the Universe wollte meine Frau nicht schauen, Star Wars 7-9 auch nicht und bei Indi winkt sie auch ab. Aber wahrscheinlich nicht repräsentativ.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (13. September 2021)

Darf die Kennedy immer noch einnahmetechnisch weiter vor sich hinfloppen?
Scheint immer noch nicht angekommen zu sein, daß ihre Politik sich nicht enstprechend in Hard Cash auszahlt.
Für die anvisierten Zuschauer ist das Thema mehr oder weniger unter "Meh" einzustufen und die alternde Zuschauerschaft - die die Kohle ins Kino trägt - wird abgeschreckt.
Naja, sie werden es finanziell überleben, man kann mit neuen Einnahmequellen wie Disney+, auch solch unfähige Personen vor den Investoren noch eine Weile quersubventioniert schön rechnen.


----------



## DoctorWu-1701 (13. September 2021)

Matthias1981 schrieb:


> Und: nahmen jetzt die Zahlen der weiblichen Zuschauer zu?


Das nicht, aber 5 Frauen die Egoprobleme hatten, fühlen sich jetzt endlich in dieser bösen Welt repräsentiert


----------



## Bonkic (13. September 2021)

wie ich das sehe, ist das bislang nicht mehr als ein durch rein gar nichts bestätigtes gerücht. von wegen: "Nachfolger für Harrison Ford kommt im Film vor" 
und vielleicht auch nur glatt erfunden; daily mail als (einzige) quelle? really?


----------



## AgentDynamic (13. September 2021)

Ich denke, man muss erstmal abwarten.
Natürlich hört man die Nachtigall schon trapsen aber wer weiß, vielleicht wird es ja unterhaltsam und spaßig.



DoctorWu-1701 schrieb:


> Ich hab Lara Croft, es bedarf keinen keinen weiblichen Indiana Jones!


Lara ist eine reiche durchgeknallte adrenalinsüchtige Extremsportlerin mit dünnen aristokratischen Wurzeln und einem Vater-Komplex (War Ms. Jolie also fast auf den Leib geschrieben).
Und ohne wissenschaftliche oder archäologische Ausbildung, mit höchstens vielleicht ein paar Grundkenntnissen, dank ihres Vaters.
Eine Dame unter der Fittichen von Indie jedoch könnte man dahingehend gänzlich anders gestalten.
Ein graues Mäuschen, das aus sich raus will und nach Abenteuer sucht.
Ein, zunächst sturer und verwöhnter Dickkopf, die von Professor Jones den Kopf gewaschen kriegt und lernt, das dass Leben auch aus Gefahren besteht.
Eine übereifrige Emanze, die dem alten Indie  ein bisschen Frauenpower zeigen will und merkt, das nicht immer alles nach ihrer Pfeife tanzt - der Alte Professor schon gar nicht... ;D
Oder eine echte Archäologin, die sich mit MacGyver-Skills aus dem Schlammassel zu befreien weiß und bei der sich Indie wünscht, nochmal etwas jünger zu sein.
Ach, da gäbe es noch so viele Möglichkeiten eine gute Figur zu schreiben abseits des taffen Lara Croft-Vorbilds.
Die müsste natürlich immer noch in große Fußstapfen treten aber Potenzial wäre da.
Aber sehr wahrscheinlich versemmelt Hollywood es eh wieder.
Und damit meine ich auch zu Ungunsten eines glaubwürdigen weiblichen Charakters.



DoctorWu-1701 schrieb:


> Zudem ist es nicht Möglich das Phoebe Waller-Bridge der Protagonist DER Reihe wird, da die Reihe "Indiana Jones" heißt.
> Die Reihe ist also ohne Harrison Ford (Indiana) tot.


Wenn du den Namen meinst, im französischen wäre Indiana z.B. ein Frauenname.
Und bei flexiblen Männer-Frauennamen wie Jamie, Francis, Jackie, Sam oder dergleichen, ist den Amies das ohnehin egal.
Zur Identifikation der Filmreihe setzt man irgendeinen hippen Zusatz hintendran.
Indiana Jones 5 Evolution
Indiana Jones 5  Next Generation
Oder... *Trommelwirbel*
Indiana Jones five like female
*tusch*
Mit dem Holzhammer passt alles und lässt sich alles super verkaufen.
Sowie die Actionfiguren von Rey...
So kann auch Indiana Jones weiterleben.
Wobei, so eine fesche Maid mit Lederhut, Jeanshose, Reiterstiefeln und einem Oldschool-Expeditionshemd plus Peitsche, das hat doch was.
Vor allem wenn sie die Peitsche schwingen sollte, dürften ein paar männliche Zuschauer (vergnüglich) zusammenzucken...? ;D


----------



## Gast1661893802 (13. September 2021)

Sozusagen Gwendoline ohne den Softcore Aspekt in aufwändiger inszeniert ?  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lokokokode (13. September 2021)

Solange Star Wars vor ihr sicher ist, kann Indiana Jones ruhig geopfert werden. 
Wie immer, wünsche ich mir hier aber mehr an Diversität. Eine Transfrau, die wie Harrison Ford ausschaut! Dazu noch bitte mit orientalischen Wurzeln, damit das ganze auch den richtigen Pepp und den letzten Nomaden an die Kinokasse lockt! YEah!


----------



## Vordack (13. September 2021)

Ich hab mich als alter Sack ja schon dran gewöhnt daß sich alles verändert. HF ist älter als ich und lange kann Indy in dem Aler nicht mehr fürs Massenpublikum interssant sein obwohl ich sogar einen Indy der von S L Belouf geschoben wird anschauen würde, solange Indy HF  ist.

Die Fortsetzungen mit einem weiblichen "Indy" werden eventuell auch ganz gut, nur stirbt der Name Indy mit H F als Indy. 

Wollte noch ein Absclussparagraphen schreiben, habe aber den Faden verloren


----------



## AgentDynamic (13. September 2021)

Vordack schrieb:


> Die Fortsetzungen mit einem weiblichen "Indy" werden eventuell auch ganz gut, nur stirbt der Name Indy mit H F als Indy.


Stimmt, eine Art "Das Erbe weiterreichen"-Fortsetzung wie man es wahrscheinlich beim kommenden Ghostbusters sehen wird, wäre garantiert interessant.
Interessant im Sinne von, man möchte mehr probieren und nicht im Sinne von, schmeckt eigentlich scheußlich aber man will nett sein.
Das selbe Universum, die selben abstrusen Abenteuer aber neue Gesichter.
Und hin und wieder taucht der Name Professor Jones auf, als Echo aus der Vergangenheit und als Ansporn.
"Denk nach, denk nach, was würde der verrückte Hutträger jetzt machen...?" ;D


----------



## Nevrion (13. September 2021)

Bei der Anzahl an Marken, die nun mit weiblichen Hauptrollen besetzt wird hat Sylvester Stallone's The Expendables Reihe (Die Verzichtbaren)  ja noch mal eine völlig neue Bedeutung zugeschrieben 
Nein, Spaß beseite. Soweit ich weiß bestand Harrison Ford seinerseits darauf, dass kein anderer Schauspieler seine Rolle fortführen sollte. Klar, das man da einen vermarktbaren Ersatz sucht und sicher unter neuer Sequel-Reihe antreten lassen wird.


----------



## devilsreject (13. September 2021)

Sollte es ne Frau werden kann ich sagen "schlimmer geht immer".... 

Shia LaBeouf war eigentlich immer in meinem Hinterkopf als Nachfolger, wäre auch nach dem letzten Teil wirklich passend, dafür hätte man den alten Harrison auch in Rente lassen können, da eine Herleitung nach Teil 4 eigentlich fast logisch ist. Wie man einen neuen eventuell sogar weiblichen Hauptdarsteller erklären möchte lässt mich grad ein bisschen ratlos zurück, aber die FIlmbranche ist ja für einen permanenten Spagat bekannt.


----------



## LOX-TT (13. September 2021)

DoctorWu-1701 schrieb:


> Wurde nicht schon im 4. Teil der Nachfolger eingeführt?
> Und ich muss sagen, dass mir Shia LaBeouf jedenfalls lieber wäre, als der neue Plan.
> 
> Ich hab Lara Croft, es bedarf keinen keinen weiblichen Indiana Jones!
> ...


Indiana (und logischerweise auch Indy) ist nicht Jones Name, sondern Eher sein Künstler/Spitzname, den er vom Familienhund hat, der hieß Indiana. Der Vorname von Dr. Jones ist Henry


----------



## EDGamingTV (13. September 2021)

Enen Weiblicher Indiana Jones, wir haben ja gesehen was passiert wenn man Krampfhaft alles Politisch korrekt machen will Sarkasmus off. Sieh Ghostbuster mit den Damen... Das ding ist jetzt schon zum Scheitern verurteilt.


----------



## Desotho (13. September 2021)

Das sehe ich nicht als vorherbestimmt. Siehe z.B. Battlestar Galactica und Starbuck.


----------



## golani79 (13. September 2021)

Kann man nur hoffen, dass sich das Gerücht nicht bewahrheitet .. 👎


----------



## DoctorWu-1701 (13. September 2021)

AgentDynamic schrieb:


> Ach, da gäbe es noch so viele Möglichkeiten eine gute Figur zu schreiben abseits des taffen Lara Croft-Vorbilds...


Stimmt, es gibt natürlich verschiedene Grabräuberinnen...aber wie Du sagst Hollywood wirds eh nicht packen


AgentDynamic schrieb:


> Wenn du den Namen meinst, im französischen wäre Indiana z.B. ein Frauenname.
> Und bei flexiblen Männer-Frauennamen wie Jamie, Francis, Jackie, Sam oder dergleichen, ist den Amies das ohnehin egal.
> Zur Identifikation der Filmreihe setzt man irgendeinen hippen Zusatz hintendran.
> Indiana Jones 5 Evolution
> ...


Naja, ich meine es steht Indiana Jones drauf ohne drinnen zu sein.
Dein Vorschläge sind zwar schon Hollywood tauglich, allerdings gehe ich von "Indiana Jones Legacy" aus...oder man geht zu den Wurzeln  und nennt es  einfach "Raiders of the..."


----------



## DarkEmpireRemix (14. September 2021)

Obwohl ich in Filmen, selbst in Animations, dieses immer wieder durchgekaute Thema Kind stampft in die Fußspuren des Originals hasse, hatte Shia LaBeouf eigentlich bereits alle Anzeichen als Nachfolger, aber mit dem gehts bei seiner ultra-Karriere irgendwie seit Transformers 3 filmetechnisch leider bergab. Dennoch wäre er evtl. mein zugkräftigstes Pferd für die Rolle gewesen.

Ne dann sollten sie ihn lieber direkt CGI machen oder die Reihe ruhen lassen. Man möge sich denken man könnte auch was völlig neues erfinden!? Whaaat!?..^^


----------



## Tek1978 (14. September 2021)

Harrison Ford war die Rolle des Indiana Jones auf den Leib geschrieben. Es passte damals einfach alles.
Die Zeit, die Schauspieler usw. genau so wie bei anderen Filmen halt auch.

Manche Filme, Serien sind einfach nur für eine Generation bestimmt, funktionieren nur mit den Frauen, Männern, Publikum dieser Zeit und brauchen keine Wiedererweckung oder Modernisierung.

Warum man sich in der heutigen Zeit nicht einfach damit abfinden kann das etwas zu ende geht und versucht ein Original durch eine Kopie zu ersetzen bleibt mir ein Rätsel.


----------



## golani79 (14. September 2021)

Tek1978 schrieb:


> Warum man sich in der heutigen Zeit nicht einfach damit abfinden kann das etwas zu ende geht und versucht ein Original durch eine Kopie zu ersetzen bleibt mir ein Rätsel.



Ist halt einfacher, als sich immer wieder was neues auszudenken.

Eigentlich traurig, aber aus der "Traumfabrik" kommen mittlerweile immer weniger qualitativ hochwertige Filme und immer mehr aufgewärmte Sachen.

Dafür kommen oft aus europäischen oder asiatischen Ländern super Produktionen


----------



## OldShatterhand (14. September 2021)

Ohne Ford kein Jones für mich mehr.


----------



## Vordack (14. September 2021)

Tek1978 schrieb:


> Warum man sich in der heutigen Zeit nicht einfach damit abfinden kann das etwas zu ende geht und versucht ein Original durch eine Kopie zu ersetzen bleibt mir ein Rätsel.



Money, money, money, must be funny, in the rich man's world


----------



## Frullo (14. September 2021)

Kathleen Kennedy war eine hervorragende Produzentin: In dieser Rolle hat sie grossartiges geleistet. Sie wusste was es braucht, um eine Vision umzusetzen, auf Film zu bannen. Aber bei ihrer jetzigen Aufgabe finde ich ihren Erfolg doch eher... bescheiden. Ihre Visionen scheinen sich hauptsächlich darauf zu beschränken, aus Männlein Weiblein zu machen.
In Sachen Star Wars hatte sie das Glück, einen bodenständigen Lucas-Alumni wie Dave Filoni und einen echten Macher wie Jon Favreau zur Hand zu haben, welche Star Wars - zumindest auf dem kleinen Schirm - zu einem weiteren Erfolg führen konnten.
Und nun will sie (angeblich) Indys Nachfolge weiblich gestalten...

Für mich lebt und stirbt Indiana Jones mit Harrison Ford - ob tatsächlich jemand die Figur beerben kann, wage ich zu bezweifeln, vollkommen unabhängig davon, ob eine solche Nachfolge männlich oder weiblich angetreten wird. Wie schon andere hier erwähnten, ist die Nische des weiblichen Archäologen bereits durch die Figur der Lara Croft mehr als ausgefüllt. Klar können mehrere Archäologinnen zeitgleich über die Leinwand flimmern, jedoch nicht ohne einander gegenseitig das Wasser abzugraben.

Aber wer weiss? Vielleicht kriegt sie bei Indy das hin, was ihr bei Luke doch eher dürftig gelungen ist...


----------



## Gemar (14. September 2021)

@Shia LaBeouf: Mit ihm kann man bei Indiana Jones Filmen oder besser gesagt bei Hollywood Filmen wohl weniger rechnen:

Shia LaBeouf will nicht mehr in Hollywood-Filmen mitspielen.
"Ich habe damit abgeschlossen. In diesem Studiosystem ist kein Platz für Visionäre. Da kann man buchstäblich nicht existieren", sagte er in einem Interview mit "The Hollywood Reporter".

Quelle:








						Shia LaBeouf: Abrechnung mit Hollywood
					

"Transformers" und "Indiana Jones" machten ihn berühmt: Schauspieler Shia LaBeouf hat stark von Hollywood profitiert, inzwischen aber die Nase voll von Blockbustern - und macht daraus keinen Hehl. Zu seinem Meinungswandel dürfte ein dänischer Regisseur erheblich beigetragen haben.




					www.spiegel.de


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (14. September 2021)

Manchmal las es sich so, als habe auch Hollywood die Schnauze voll von LaBeouf und seinen Allüren.  

Aber ja, die Indiana Jones-Filme habe ich früher geliebt, aber ich glaube auch nicht, dass das heute noch so funktioniert. Ob dieser Abenteuerfilm mit The Rock ja sehr gut lief.


----------



## hawkytonk (14. September 2021)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Darf die Kennedy immer noch einnahmetechnisch weiter vor sich hinfloppen? [...}


Hat wohl etwas mit Politik zu tun. Es gibt Auswertungen zu dem Geschehen, die nahe legen, dass wegen anderer Führungskräfte (u. a. Kevin Feige) Frau KK wohl doch nicht abgesägt, sondern höchstens stillgestellt werden kann. Diese anderen Führungskräfte hatten Angst, auch abgesägt zu werden. KK hatte etwas Wirbel wegen ihrem Absetzen gemacht.


----------



## hawkytonk (14. September 2021)

Frullo schrieb:


> Kathleen Kennedy war eine hervorragende Produzentin: In dieser Rolle hat sie grossartiges geleistet. Sie wusste was es braucht, um eine Vision umzusetzen, auf Film zu bannen. Aber bei ihrer jetzigen Aufgabe finde ich ihren Erfolg doch eher... bescheiden.
> [...]
> 
> Aber wer weiss? Vielleicht kriegt sie bei Indy das hin, was ihr bei Luke doch eher dürftig gelungen ist...


Bitte,.. was? KK mag eine gute CFO von Lucasfilm gewesen sein. Aber bei allem was sie an kreativen Dingen (u.a. Einstellungen so mancher neuer Mitarbeiter) als CEO beigetragen hat, war ein Rezept für Mist. 

Und wenn du dir ihre Projekte als Produzentin (vor ihrer Zeit als CEO) genauer anschaust, wirst du bemerken, dass KK bei keinem ihrer erfolgreichen Projekte eine nennenswerte kreative Rolle gespielt hat - als xter Produzent im Projekt und neben Regisseuren wie Steven Spielberg*. (*Die nicht gerade dafür bekannt sind, sich in ihre Projekte reinreden zu lassen. ) Kurz gesagt: Sie war nicht mehr als ein weiterer Geldgeber.


----------



## Frullo (15. September 2021)

hawkytonk schrieb:


> Kurz gesagt: Sie war nicht mehr als ein weiterer Geldgeber.



Dann hast Du meines Erachtens ein falsches Bild davon, was die Produktion eines Filmes (oder auch von Serien) angeht.


----------



## hawkytonk (15. September 2021)

Frullo schrieb:


> Dann hast Du meines Erachtens ein falsches Bild davon, was die Produktion eines Filmes (oder auch von Serien) angeht.


Möglich. Aber unwahrscheinich. 
Das Produzenten eines (Film-)Projektes versuchen, auf dieses auch kreativ Einfluss zu nehmen, ist wahrscheinlich. Das bedeutet aber noch längst nicht, dass die jeweilige Person auch gehört wird/ihre Meinung durchsetzen kann. Siehe diverse Projekte von Regisseuren (z. B. Steven Spielberg, James Carmeron, George Lukas) oder Produzenten, die dafür bekannt sind, sich nicht in ihre Projekte (von Produzenten oder Studios) reinreden zu lassen. 
Projekt-Beispiel: Bei Mandalorian (Staffel 1 und 2) wird Frau Kennedy als Executive Producer genannt, hatte aber kreativ weitesgehend(*) kein Gehör gefunden.  (*Bei Staffel 2 hatte das Studio eine Film-Figur auf Covern u. Co. austauschen lassen.)


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. September 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Manchmal las es sich so, als habe auch Hollywood die Schnauze voll von LaBeouf und seinen Allüren.
> 
> *Aber ja, die Indiana Jones-Filme habe ich früher geliebt, aber ich glaube auch nicht, dass das heute noch so funktioniert. Ob dieser Abenteuerfilm mit The Rock ja sehr gut lief.*


Die Indy-Marke hat immer noch genug Zugkraft. Das hat ja der 4. Film bewiesen der - obwohl er qualitativ eigentlich das Letzte ist - mehr eingenommen hat als jeder Teil davor.

Aber will man wirklich einen 80-jährigen Dr. Henry Jones Junior in Action sehen? Aufgrund Fords Alters und der damit verbundenen "Fitness" könnte ich mir höchstens eine Aneinanderreihung von Szenen wie diese vorstellen die einen Hauch von Adrenalin-Action suggerieren:





__ Giphy
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
giphy.com/gifs/RlrngobuyxuOH9u7Cb

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Giphy. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Frullo (15. September 2021)

hawkytonk schrieb:


> Möglich. Aber unwahrscheinich.
> Das Produzenten eines (Film-)Projektes versuchen, auf dieses auch kreativ Einfluss zu nehmen, ist wahrscheinlich. Das bedeutet aber noch längst nicht, dass die jeweilige Person auch gehört wird/ihre Meinung durchsetzen kann. Siehe diverse Projekte von Regisseuren (z. B. Steven Spielberg, James Carmeron, George Lukas) oder Produzenten, die dafür bekannt sind, sich nicht in ihre Projekte (von Produzenten oder Studios) reinreden zu lassen.
> Projekt-Beispiel: Bei Mandalorian (Staffel 1 und 2) wird Frau Kennedy als Executive Producer genannt, hatte aber kreativ weitesgehend(*) kein Gehör gefunden.  (*Bei Staffel 2 hatte das Studio eine Film-Figur auf Covern u. Co. austauschen lassen.)


Mein Einwand galt der Bemerkung "nicht mehr als ein weiterer Geldgeber". Ein Produzent finanziert nicht (manchmal ja, aber es ist keine Voraussetzung) einen Film, er oder sie stellt die Finanzierung sicher - das ist dann eben kein Geldgeber, sondern wennschon dennschon ein Geldbeschaffer - und selbst hier wird das Reduzieren auf diesen einen Aspekt der Produktion dem Job nicht gerecht.

In Sachen Kreativität habe ich schon alles was zu sagen war in meinem ersten Posting in diesem Thread gesagt.


----------

